# Ashwagandha - An Herbal Remedy



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

As recommended by my counsellor, I have recently started taking a daily supplement of Ashwagandha. I am going to try to be optimistic here, I am absolutely sick and tired of depersonalization and need anything that will help.

I have been taking it for about a week now, and tonight I have an incredibly amount of energy. I have also been getting more sleep recently again. I am excited that this herb may actually help me, and will be sure to update this or make a blog post if I find that it continues to help or if it doesn't help at all.

Has anyone here tried Ashwagandha, or heard of it?


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey! I just picked up some Ashwagandha the other day as well! Ive been doing a lot of research into different herbs to use in my arsenal against DPDR. Ashwagandha seems like it should really help some people with some issues. I am going to be trying it tomorrow and be keeping a journal of how I feel on it and what doses I use. I hope you find some real benefit out of it!

http://examine.com/supplements/Ashwagandha/<---- Some info on it for people


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

It sounds like a miracle herb to me, as I've found multiple lists stating the dozens of issues Ashwagandha is used for; but most importantly, it has been proven the most effective when dealing with anxiety and energy levels. Those are practically the cousins of DP. I think people suffering from depersonalization/derealization should definitely try herbal remedies alongside psychotherapy before jumping straight to SSRIs.


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

My energy levels have been average today. The only true symptom that was discouraging today was heavy desomatization and some brain fog. Nothing unbearable.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I remember taking ashwagandha a few years ago. I didn't really feel anything on it but then, maybe, I didn't take it long enuff. I usually finish the bottle and if nothing much happens I don't buy anymore. I give up easily haha. Maybe I'll buy 3 bottles of it to get a better opinion.


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

I have been off Benadryl for a few days and back taking Ashwagandha. My DP has greatly improved, I hardly noticed it today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

Was it because of being off benadryl or the ashwagandha?


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm assuming both.


----------

